
Olive: A free non-linear video editor - c487bd62
https://github.com/olive-editor/olive
======
detaro
for comparison, some discussion when it was announced(?) 5 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18838227](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18838227)

------
anc84
What does it make "professional"? I would expect zero crashes from that, as
compared to any other "non-professional" open-source video editor I used so
far.

------
linsomniac
Just FYI: ~3 months ago I went through reviewing a lot of the Linux available
NLE video editors, and in the end I picked: Installing Windows on a spare
drive and running Davinci Resolve. It is really next level, free, and
everything else I looked at paled in comparison. Also there is a ton of
educational content for Resolve on Youtube, which most of the others couldn't
even come close to. I spent in total probably 5 hours trying to get it to work
under Linux with no luck.

My runner-up was Lightworks, not open source but worked great on Linux. But
it's $25/month if you want to export any high res content (I'm working in 4K
from a cheap action cam).

I really wanted Olive to work, but it's pretty basic. I did a simple video
with it as a trial and it worked ok. If I just needed to take a few clips and
cut them together with transitions and fade in/out, that'd be a great choice.

But I want to publish things to Youtube and people have really taken it to the
next level there. So I'm often doing multicam cuts and stabilizing and adding
titles and things. Davinci is nice because it can do the simple stuff, but you
won't outgrow it.

Resolve 16 has a new editing mode that focuses on quickly cutting together
video and it looks pretty nice. I haven't used it yet though.

Resolve 16 beta is still a little unstable. I just re-installed 15 last night
to edit a school video for my son. Also, I was having performance problems
until I switched my footage to ProRes format, H.264 didn't really work. Also
there are settings to use quarter res and smart caching and "SQ" playback that
help performance on my 7 year old box (with modern video card).

------
ris
And until it's ready, don't forget Blender makes a very powerful video editor.

~~~
linsomniac
Has anyone here used it for video editing? I had initially thought about using
Blender because it's been around a long time and seems to be pretty popular
and serious. But what I've heard about it was always in reference to 3D
capabilities so it wasn't clear to me that it was the right choice if I was
only doing video editing tasks.

I mean, I've seen Captain Disillusion's "Worlds Greatest Blenderer"
presentation, and I love his work which seems to be largely done in Blender.
But he does a ton of 3D stuff, and he's way, way better than I'll ever be. I'm
pretty sure he works in the industry. If you haven't seen his stuff on
Youtube, it's one of my and my kids favorite channels and he's been doing it
for a decade.

------
hahahaha23
I’m curious, why are these tools called “nonlinear“?

~~~
shizcakes
This is because it allows editors to move clips around irrespective of time
order (non-linear time), in contrast with linear editing [1] where you build
an edit by assembling the master in sequential order (ie, by recording from
one reel/tape to another).

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linear_video_editing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linear_video_editing)

